# Stubby Malone Ho Race In Green Bay



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Sat April 20th 2013 will be the second annual Stubby Malone Race at N.E.W. Hobby in Green Bay. We will be racing M-techs and Super stocks. We have plenty of extra cars if needed. Practice at 10:00 Am Racing starts at 1:00 on the White track. All Are welcome. Racers from 3 states expected. Will be a blast! Call Bob at (920-544-5613 for more info.


----------

